# What is the smallest dinghy with a cabin?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What is the smallest sailboat with a cabin?


----------



## chuckg (Nov 30, 2000)

Most likely a West Wight Potter 15


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

*dinghy definition *

_n._ _pl._ *din·ghies* 
*1. *A small open boat carried as a tender, lifeboat, or pleasure craft on a larger boat.
*2. *A small rowboat.
*3. *An inflatable rubber life raft.

Dinghies don't typically have cabins. perhaps you need to rephrase your question?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The smallest production sailboat with a cabin is probably the West Wight Potter 15, as mentioned by chuck... however, I would be hesistant to classify the WWP15 as a dinghy. When someone says sailing dinghy, I think of things like Lasers, Sunfish, Mirrors, Optis, the 470s, and the ilk-all open boats as TB points out... The WWP15 doesn't fit the description IMHO.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don't forget the 14' Peep Hen:

http://members.aol.com/monpoulet/homepage.htm


----------



## chuckg (Nov 30, 2000)

The Oday Osprey which was roughly 15ft overall had a very small cuddy, could be trailered, and was a small version of the Oday Daysailor. If a person can call a Lightning, Flying Scot, or Snipe a "dinghy", this would also fit a broad interpretation of the definition, although not in the sense of a "racing dinghy".


----------



## chuckg (Nov 30, 2000)

arbarnhart said:


> Don't forget the 14' Peep Hen:
> 
> http://members.aol.com/monpoulet/homepage.htm


I am trying to foget already..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

chuckg said:


> I am trying to foget already..


But the Peep Hens are so cute...










Man, that is one tall woman.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sparrow 12' http://potter-yachters.org/stories/sparrow.gif
Guppy 13' (12'-5") http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Guppy13/
Voyager 14' (13'-4") http://groups.yahoo.com/group/voyager14/

Optional Inboard Motor


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Hugho Vihlen sailed across the Atlantic in a 5'-4" sailboat . . .















Smallest sailboat to cross the Atlantic​


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

TrueBlue said:


> Hugho Vihlen sailed across the Atlantic in a 5'-4" sailboat . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness, we have some nutty brethren.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

Don't believe either of those were a production boat.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

That second guy looks a lot like TB... I am getting concerned. TB, if that was you, is that the two head model? And did you use an umbrella for a bimini?

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have the utmost respect for those guys, but IMO those are survival capsules that have some limited wind driven mobility, not really sailboats. I like really small boats and I have a small spot to park, but if you go look at my other two threads on buying, I ended up going with a 17' boat (but I have a big family and need passenger room sometimes, so a big cockpit was crucial). Are you trying to park in a garage? You can get a folding or removable tongue, but you still have the mast to contend with.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

What about the Guppy 13?


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Or the Sparrow 12?


----------



## wildhitsuji (Nov 7, 2007)

*Sparrow 12*

Awesomest boat ever. I learned to sail on the S/V _Jaundice_ over the summer of 2007, and found it to be stable, fun, and easy for a beginner to handle. Performance into the wind is pretty horrible, but the 150 lb keel kept it upright and sailing in 20 kt winds and 3 foot seas. Plus it's the same color yellow as its namesake, which makes for some great comments from fellow boaters.
I can't post actual links, but pictures of the mighty vessel can be found through the website saveitforparts dot com, by clicking on the link that says 'projects'.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> What is the smallest sailboat with a cabin?


Okay - you win - I give up. What IS the smallest sailboat with a cabin ??


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> TB-
> 
> Don't believe either of those were a production boat.


I've had larger bowel movements, personally. Probably more buoyant, as well, but that's perhaps too much information.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

You sound like Curly, of City Slickers fame. "I crap bigger than you!" . .


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente said:


> I've had larger bowel movements, personally. Probably more buoyant, as well, but that's perhaps too much information.


That would make you a pretty big A$$... 

j/k...


----------



## ChicagoNewport27 (Nov 21, 2006)

The Luder's 16 has a cuddy cabin big enough to sleep a couple adults overnight:



> "The L16 is sloop-rigged sailboat. The "L" is for the designer, A. E. (Bill) Luders, and the sixteen represents the waterline length of the boat. L16s are twenty-six feet long overall and have a working sail area of 207 square feet. The boats have a small cuddy cabin with sitting headroom and, optionally, two berths for spartan overnight accommodations."


----------



## edwmama (Jun 15, 2008)

chuckg said:


> Most likely a West Wight Potter 15


Sparrow 12'
Guppy 13'


----------



## otiscj37 (May 3, 2011)

I had my Guppy13 out last week, and had great wind all day. When I got the boat there were no sails. I was able to take an old set I had, and put some hanks on the main, to use as the head sail. Also sew some slugs on the jib, to use it for the main! Sounds silly, But they have a very small main, and larger jib? But they worked very well. I do have a very nice spinnaker off an old O`day 14, I want to use as a drifter(should work okay?) It is my smallest cruzing sailboat, I do like the bunks(I am a bit on the big side). But is nice for no more then 2 adults overnite. Could of been a better boat for me when, I took my 4 1/2 month trip around the Baja. I had a Montgomery 10(good little boat, but this one would of made my trip much better! I was only about 50 at the time. Happy Sailing.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

It's not really a dinghy, but when I was younger, I knew a couple with two kids, who used to take a Cape Dory Typhoon (22 feet I think) out for weekends and sleep on it. It was a good sailing boat, and the smallest I think I could have ever theoretically cruised on (when I was younger for sure). 










(Not them in the picture )


----------



## P35juniper (Feb 11, 2010)

S.F Pelican, 12' , can have a small cutty,


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

Another non dinghy 15 with a cabin would be the Montgomery 15. A high quality boat with a cult like following. 

if the OP really wants a Dinghy with a cabin, a boom tarp can be rigged on almost anything. There is a book about a guy who sailed 1500 miles up the east coast in a 14 foot dinghy. he camped, used a boom tarp and had quite an adventure! So anything is doable.

Montgomery also builds a 17.

These boats have been around for a long time so reasonably priced used boats do exist.


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

The previous owner of my boat and his wife had a Wayfarer first. They regularly camped out on it with a tarp for a roof.

One morning she woke up to find a large snake on the other side of the tarp right in front of her face. She then refused to sleep on any sailboat that didn't have a cabin.

He took that as permission to buy a 30 footer (and move up to a 34 a few years later).


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> if the OP really wants a Dinghy with a cabin, a boom tarp can be rigged on almost anything. There is a book about a guy who sailed 1500 miles up the east coast in a 14 foot dinghy. he camped, used a boom tarp and had quite an adventure! So anything is doable


Be interesting to know if the OP found a boat. He or she posted this about 7 years ago.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

otiscj37 said:


> I had my Guppy13 out last week, and had great wind all day. When I got the boat there were no sails. I was able to take an old set I had, and put some hanks on the main, to use as the head sail. Also sew some slugs on the jib, to use it for the main! Sounds silly, But they have a very small main, and larger jib? But they worked very well. I do have a very nice spinnaker off an old O`day 14, I want to use as a drifter(should work okay?) It is my smallest cruzing sailboat, I do like the bunks(I am a bit on the big side). But is nice for no more then 2 adults overnite. Could of been a better boat for me when, I took my 4 1/2 month trip around the Baja. I had a Montgomery 10(good little boat, but this one would of made my trip much better! I was only about 50 at the time. Happy Sailing.


i saw a guppy down at bacon sails, in annapolis, this weekend. would love to have one. looks like a fun boat.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

The smallest production boat I know of is the four 13000 at 10.7 ft and has two full quarterberth bunks even has a galley sink DUFOUR 13000 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Portland Pudgy. The "cuddy" is inflatable. :') 8' long. I win!


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

newhaul said:


> The smallest production boat I know of is the four 13000 at 10.7 ft and has two full quarterberth bunks even has a galley sink DUFOUR 13000 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


sailboat data has their numbers backwards. it's an 18' boat that is 10.7' on the waterline. it would be an unusual boat that could have a waterline length greater than it's overall length. go back to the site and read under "notes". it says,"Early (1973) IOR 1/4 ton racer. (18')"


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

captain jack said:


> sailboat data has their numbers backwards. it's an 18' boat that is 10.7' on the waterline. it would be an unusual boat that could have a waterline length greater than it's overall length. go back to the site and read under "notes". it says,"Early (1973) IOR 1/4 ton racer. (18')"


Missed that one well shows everyone makes one mistake a year now I will have to really be careful I've used mine for next year early :laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

newhaul said:


> Missed that one well shows everyone makes one mistake a year now I will have to really be careful I've used mine for next year early :laugher:laugher:laugher


is that the calender year or is it a year between mistakes? if it's the calender year, you don't have long to be careful.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

captain jack said:


> is that the calender year or is it a year between mistakes? if it's the calender year, you don't have long to be careful.


Calendar year and that was my mistake for 2015 used this years early last summer.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

newhaul said:


> Calendar year and that was my mistake for 2015 used this years early last summer.


:laugher wow. you're in mistake debt.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

captain jack said:


> :laugher wow. you're in mistake debt.


Tell me about it but there is a way to t back in the black no mistakes till 2016 easy I just won't do anything till then. Ain't retirement great:laugher


----------



## OPossumTX (Jul 12, 2011)

Puddleduck racers have been built with cabins.
Puddle Duck Racer - Easiest Sailboat to Build and Race

http://www.pdracer.com/hull-config/cabin/


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't worry about the score. I thought I'd made a mistake last year but it turned out I was wrong.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> Portland Pudgy. The "cuddy" is inflatable. :') 8' long. I win!


Has anyone used one of those?

Sailing rig and inflatable cuddy aside, I recall seeing one at a dock in Maine. Looks like a pretty unique rugged little tender actually.

Hollow foam filled (under the floor anyway) self bailing hull.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes. I've owned one for years. I've been pleasantly surprised at its sailing and rowing abilities. I own the canopy but have never unboxed it. I keep threatening to go "pudgy camping" but haven't yet.

Med


----------

